# Weird De Rosa geometries on Ebay



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

I'm trying to make head or tail of the countless NOS aluminium De Rosa offerings on Ebay from a seller called 'love2ride27'. He's selling non-hydro Meraks, a Planet and a Vega (already sold a Vision and other Vegas) by the score but using fuzzy photos of one frame of each type to illustrate different sizes-lazy. The geometries he's posted don't exactly match the way De Rosa measures their frames and he doesn't mention whether it's sloping or regular. One size that confuses me is this one in which the HT size seems too big for TT. I believe he's making mistakes all over but maybe Merakman can check it out for me.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300563966784&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I'd like to get something and he's local but he won't find time to let me inspect frames myself.

I think this could be a regular 48 (TT=52) but he measures HT as 135mm!!!!???? De Rosa doesn't show HT but my regular 52, TT=53.5, had a 130 HT.

Can anyone shed light on these offerings? He's offering a lot of frames on Australian Ebay.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Merakman, where are you when I need you?

Doesn't anyone else know nuffin'?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Looking at the listing it looks like they are the I-Team Nova frames so could be custom spec hence the odd sizing.

OTOH, having a 2003 Merak in a 53, I can tell you its measurements are as follows. C-C 53, C-T 56, TT 54.5 & HT 140.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Never thought that they could be custom jobs, good call ultimobici.

Interesting, the one I'm looking at is the one I thought might be a size 53, but he measured 54 TT.

Thanks.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Ultimobici, how tall are you? I'm 170cm and I'm thinking I should get the Merak that seems to be a 53.


----------



## brcampbe (May 28, 2011)

I have a 2003 planet in 60cm, the geometry is similar to the ones he has listed.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

brcampbe, how can that be? he doesn't have any 60cm frames????


----------



## brcampbe (May 28, 2011)

Marz said:


> brcampbe, how can that be? he doesn't have any 60cm frames????


I meant proportionally, not size wise. The blue Planet he has looks to have the same angles as mine, albeit in a smaller size. Mine is in pearl white, not the light blue.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Angles vary according to size. Check out De Rosa geometry or any other frame maker e.g. 2010 Idol.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Marz said:


> I'm trying to make head or tail of the countless NOS aluminium De Rosa offerings on Ebay from a seller called 'love2ride27'. He's selling non-hydro Meraks, a Planet and a Vega (already sold a Vision and other Vegas) by the score but using fuzzy photos of one frame of each type to illustrate different sizes-lazy. The geometries he's posted don't exactly match the way De Rosa measures their frames and he doesn't mention whether it's sloping or regular. One size that confuses me is this one in which the HT size seems too big for TT. I believe he's making mistakes all over but maybe Merakman can check it out for me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300563966784&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> ...



Merakman here!

I agree the measurements are a little confusing, if not to say inaccurate. The only frame I can see is the I-Team Nova Merak, so I will give details of this frame.

Firstly we need to know whether its a sloping or non sloping frame.

If its a sloping frame, having worked out what the nearest frame size is to their quoted measurement, its a 48cm slope size. Why? Because the headtube is given at 135cm and although De Rosa don't make an alloy frame with this headtube size, the closest slope size frame has a 137cm headtube, for the 48cm slope. Secondly, the seat tube measurements, although off, are closest to the 48cm top of bottom bracket to top of seat tube, by my researching. This size frame has a 53cm top tube.

If its a non sloping frame (traditional) it could be one of two, if the headtube figure given is used to deduce the size.

Its either the 52cm seat tube non slope (again top of BB to top of seat tube). This has a headtube length of 13.5cm and a 53.5 top tube.

Or its a 53cm non slope (seat tube measurement again) which has a13.7cm headtube and a 54.5cm toptube, though the top tube length would be 2.5 cm away from the sellers measurement...

I'm guessing its the first one I mentioned. The 48cm sloping frame, with a 53cm top tube and 13.7 headtube, but it could easily be the 52cm non slope as well. Very hard to tell with the frame not being built up.

I understand the item only has a day and abit left to sell, so I hope I'm in time to help. As I say, I would ask whether its a sloping or non sloping frame first, then we have more of a chance to pin it down.

I will add its a 2002 pro race frame in team colours. It has the Race V107 alloy used by the Alessio to win 2 stages of the 2002 Giro. Also it states it has a 27.2cm seat tube. Possibly, given the smallish size, but the large sizes (certainly 52cm slope up) had 32.7cm seat posts. I know I own one in the same colours, but not with the I-Team Nova on the top tube, but the Merak wording.

Good luck and let me know if you need more help.


----------

